

Ask HN: Deploying django on github to AWS? - vshlos

How do you go about deploying django on a github repo to AWS?
======
robdoherty2
You have a number of options, not specific to django, depending on how
complicated your setup is and how much manual work you want to do-- and you
want to automate as much as possible. Going from least automated to most- 1)
ssh into your server, pull from the repo and restart whatever processes need
restarting that feed your app. Ideally you have symlinks or pointers to your
git repo folders so you don't have any file copying to do 2) write a deploy
script using fabric (<http://docs.fabfile.org/en/1.4.3/tutorial.html>) that
does what you did manually in #1 3) use a tool like puppet, chef, or even salt
(python-based)

Ultimately, you need to be doing #3, but it helps to go through #1 and #2 to
get a sense for how awesome deployment management tools are.

A couple things to keep in mind: \- server authentication with git: you'll
want to use public key-based methods to pull from git so you don't have to
deal with entering passwords \- dev vs prod environment settings: you'll want
to have a smooth way to transition config settings between your dev and prod
environments so you aren't editing files everytime you deploy.

These are just a few tips-- the overall guiding principle is to automate
everything. Anytime you find yourself doing a task more than twice, write a
script to do it.

~~~
vshlos
wow thanks for the long description. have you ever tried to use a tool like
nudow.com to do this? Is that any good?

------
merinid
If you're so intent on finding a specific solution, why not try someone who
prepackages deployments, like heroku.
<https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/django>

------
SanjayUttam
you might want to try stackoverflow.com - there isn't much technical support
happening here.

~~~
pestaa
When I want to learn about software, I find myself on HN every time.

It doesn't cover everything, but what it does is top-notch.

